# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Διαταραχές Αποπροσωποποίησης & Αποπραγματοποίησης >  Οι φίλοι μου με χειραγωγούν σαν μαριονέτα παρά την θέληση μου

## Daydreamer1995

Καλησπέρα σας, 
είμαι καινούρια στο site και θα ήθελα να μοιραστώ μαζί σας την κατάσταση μου γιατί πραγματικά είμαι σε απόγνωση. Ντρέπομαι πολύ για την κατάσταση που βιώνω και αυτός είναι και ο λόγος που δεν έχω μιλήσει σε κανέναν για αυτό. Εδώ και 1 χρόνο νιώθω περίεργα για τον εαυτό μου και τον κόσμο, σαν να είναι όλα αλλοιωμένα και ψεύτικα, σαν να μην είναι ίδια με την πραγματικότητα που βίωνα έως τότε. Νιώθω περίεργα με τον εαυτό μου, νιώθω διαφορετική και πολλές φορές δεν με αναγνωρίζω καθόλου νιώθω σαν να με παρατηρώ απ έξω και να μην είμαι εγώ. Νιώθω μονίμως άσχημα και απαίσια για μένα, νιώθω ότι δεν υπάρχει νόημα στην ζωή και ότι δεν υπάρχει τίποτα να κάνω για να αλλάξει αυτό. Όλα αυτά άρχισα να τα νιώθω όταν μου συνέβη κάτι πολύ δυσάρεστο και τραυματικό και έκτοτε αυτό το αίσθημα δεν μου έχει φυγει ούτε μια στιγμή.

----------


## Eagle guy

Μην ακούς τι λένε οι διάφοροι, δεν είσαι υποχρεωμένοι να κάνεις αυτά που σου λένε. Νομίζω χρειάζεσαι ψυχοθεραπεία ή κάποιον άλλον τρόπο να αυξήσεις την αυτοπεποίθησή σου. Ειδικά στο σεξ δεν πρέπει να κάνεις περισσότερα από αυτά που σου βγαίνουν

----------


## george1520

Καλημέρα.. Γιατι να κανεις στην ζωη σου κατι που δεν θες;;;;; Εξήγησε μου ενα λογο!!! 

Πόσο εισαι; Γιατί οι φίλοι σου επεμβαίνουν στα σεξουαλικά σου; Νευριασα

----------


## YokoChoco

> Καλημέρα.. Γιατι να κανεις στην ζωη σου κατι που δεν θες;;;;; Εξήγησε μου ενα λογο!!! 
> 
> Πόσο εισαι; Γιατί οι φίλοι σου επεμβαίνουν στα σεξουαλικά σου; Νευριασα


Για τα νεύρα *τίλιο* και θα ηρεμήσεις

----------


## george1520

> Για τα νεύρα *τίλιο* και θα ηρεμήσεις


Βρηκες σε ενα τόσο σοβαρό θέμα να κάνεις πλακα.. διάβασε το θεμα της κοπέλας και δωσε καμια σοβαρή συμβουλή για να την βοηθήσεις..

----------


## joy123

Καλησπέρα Daydreamer1995!Πράγματι τα όσα περιγράφεις μοιάζουν αρκετά με τα συμπτώματα της αποπροσωποίησης και στο λέω καθώς το βιώνω και εγώ έντονα το τελευταίο διάστημα.Θέλω να σου πω ότι αρχικά είναι αναγκαίο να μην αντιμετωπίζεις με σύγχυση αυτό που σου συμβαίνει καθώς δεν είναι παρά μια αγχώδης εκδήλωση ώστε να μην τα παίξει ο οργανισμός σου από το υπερβολικό stress.Είναι άμυνα του εγκεφάλου που έχει αναπτύξει κάποιος άνθρωπος για τον χ,ψ λόγο και είναι πολύ πιο σύνηθες απ'ότι μπορεί να νομίζεις.Αυτό που πρέπει να κάνεις είναι να μιλήσεις σε κάποιον ειδικό, καθώς με το να το αποκρύπτεις το πρόβλημα πιο πολύ διογκώνεται παρά λύνεται.Αυτός θα σε καθοδηγήσει και ως προς το κομμάτι της θεραπείας/φαρμάκων.Τώρα το 2ο σκέλος στο μήνυμά σου εγώ το εκλαμβάνω πιο πολύ ως απόρροια της χαμηλής αυτοεκτίμησης δεν νομίζω οτι σχετίζεται με την αποπροσωποίηση.Σε κάθε περίπτωση δεν κάνουμε τίποτα επειδή μας πιπιλάει κάποιος το μυαλό να το κάνουμε, πόσο μάλλον σε θέματα σεξουαλικής φύσεως.

----------


## Daydreamer1995

[QUOTE=joy123;1064115]Καλησπέρα Daydreamer1995!Πράγματι τα όσα περιγράφεις μοιάζουν αρκετά με τα συμπτώματα της αποπροσωποίησης και στο λέω καθώς το βιώνω και εγώ έντονα το τελευταίο διάστημα.Θέλω να σου πω ότι αρχικά είναι αναγκαίο να μην αντιμετωπίζεις με σύγχυση αυτό που σου συμβαίνει καθώς δεν είναι παρά μια αγχώδης εκδήλωση ώστε να μην τα παίξει ο οργανισμός σου από το υπερβολικό stress.Είναι άμυνα του εγκεφάλου που έχει αναπτύξει κάποιος άνθρωπος για τον χ,ψ λόγο και είναι πολύ πιο σύνηθες απ'ότι μπορεί να νομίζεις.Αυτό που πρέπει να κάνεις είναι να μιλήσεις σε κάποιον ειδικό, καθώς με το να το αποκρύπτεις το πρόβλημα πιο πολύ διογκώνεται παρά λύνεται.Αυτός θα σε καθοδηγήσει και ως προς το κομμάτι της θεραπείας/φαρμάκων.Τώρα το 2ο σκέλος στο μήνυμά σου εγώ το εκλαμβάνω πιο πολύ ως απόρροια της χαμηλής αυτοεκτίμησης δεν νομίζω οτι σχετίζεται με την αποπροσωποίηση.Σε κάθε περίπτωση δεν κάνουμε τίποτα επειδή μας πιπιλάει κάποιος το μυαλό να το κάνουμε, πόσο μάλλον σε θέματα σεξουαλικής φύσεως.[/QUOTE

----------


## joy123

> Καλησπέρα και ευχαριστώ πολύ που ασχοληθήκατε τόσο για να μου απαντήσετε ειλικρινά το εκτιμώ πολύ. Έχετε δίκιο θα χρειαστεί να πάω σε κάποιον ειδικό σίγουρα για να μου πει αν χρειάζομαι κάποια φαρμακευτική αγωγή ή όχι. 
> Όσον αφορά το δεύτερο σκέλος, μάλλον δεν μπόρεσα να το εξηγήσω καλά ή ίσως δεν ξέρω και εγώ καλά καλά τι μου συμβαίνει αλλά το θέμα δεν είναι ότι κάνω κάτι επειδή απλώς μου πιπιλάνε το μυαλό ή έχω χαμηλή αυτοεκτίμηση (ίσα ίσα νιώθω ότι αυτό το πράγμα είναι μεγάλη ντροπή για μένα και ότι το σώμα μου και ο εαυτός μου γενικότερα δεν αξίζει να υποβιβάζεται με οποιονδήποτε τρόπο), αυτό που μου συμβαίνει είναι πως με το που μου υποδείξουν κάτι ακόμα και αν αυτό που μου λένε δεν είναι κάτι που πρέπει να κάνω εκείνη την ώρα αλλά ίσως σε βάθος χρόνου, είμαι σε μια συνεχή διαμάχη με τον εαυτό μου για το ότι είμαι αναγκασμένη, δεν μπορώ να ησυχάσω αν δεν εκτελέσω αυτό που μου είπανε, σαν να μην μπορώ να το ελέγξω ενώ πραγματικά υποφέρω και μόνο στην ιδέα. Δεν ξέρω, έχω σκεφτεί μήπως αυτό συνδέεται με κάποιο είδος ψυχαναγκασμου/καταναγκασμού ή κάτι παρόμοιο γιατί δεν είναι απλά ότι δεν εκτιμώ τον εαυτό μου...


Έτσι όπως το περιγράφεις μοιάζει αρκετά με κάποιο είδος ψυχαναγκασμού.Αλλά την σίγουρη απάντηση θα στην δώσει ο ψυχολόγος/ψυχίατρος και εκεί θα ηρεμήσεις γιατί θα ξέρεις με τι έχεις να κάνεις ακριβώς.Αυτά τα συμπτώματα σου εμφανίστηκαν παράλληλα με την αίσθηση της αποξένωσης από τον εαυτό σου ή τα βίωνες και στο παρελθόν;

----------


## george1520

Πήγαινε σε ένα καλο ψυχολογο και αυτος θα σε παραπέμψει αν χρειαστεί (νομίζω θα χρειαστεί) σε ψυχίατρο.. 
Αγάπησε τον εαυτό σου, μονο αυτος θα σου πει τι ειναι σωστο και τι ειναι λαθος. Η ζωη ειναι δική σου και μια φορα ζούμε. Κοιτα να την περάσεις και να εισαι ευτυχισμένη. Όταν κάτι δεν θες να το κανεις, να μην το κανεις! (Δεν ξερω αν ειναι κατι το οποίο μπορείς να διαχειριστείς). Ουτε για γινεις αποδεχτή απο τους άλλους ουτε για κανένα λογο. Η ελευθερία κάποιου τελειώνει εκει που αρχίζει κάποιου αλλου. Αποβαλλε απο την ζωή σου τους τοξικούς ανθρώπους... 
Υπάρχει κάποιο άτομο (φιλη, συγγενής) που τον νιώθεις πιο κοντά σου κα νιώθεις καλα μαζι του;

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

το ιδιο πιστευω και εγω δε βλεπω καπιο σημειο που να αναγνωριζω τον εαυτο σου συμφωνα με τη φυση σου

----------


## Daydreamer1995

> Έτσι όπως το περιγράφεις μοιάζει αρκετά με κάποιο είδος ψυχαναγκασμού.Αλλά την σίγουρη απάντηση θα στην δώσει ο ψυχολόγος/ψυχίατρος και εκεί θα ηρεμήσεις γιατί θα ξέρεις με τι έχεις να κάνεις ακριβώς.Αυτά τα συμπτώματα σου εμφανίστηκαν παράλληλα με την αίσθηση της αποξένωσης από τον εαυτό σου ή τα βίωνες και στο παρελθόν;


Ναι, εμφανίστηκαν πρώτη φορά όταν άρχισα να νιώθω και την αίσθηση της αποξένωσης. Δεν είχα ξανανιώσει κάτι παρόμοιο και ποτέ άλλωτε όταν μου λέγανε τι να κάνω δεν έδινα σημασία και πάντα έκανα αυτό που νιώθω εγώ. Και ενώ έχω την αντίληψη να το καταλαβω δεν μπορώ να το αντιμετωπίσω στην πραξη.

----------


## Potnia

Αγαπητή μου αυτό που έχεις δεν είναι ψυχαναγκασμος. Και το περιγράφεις εξαιρετικά. Παρόλο που έχει περάσει τόσο καιρός αν διαβάσεις το μήνυμα μου έχω να σου πω το εξής. Μέσα σου κουβαλάς τη θέση τη δική σου και τη θέση του άλλου. Αυτή είναι η διαμάχη που γίνεται μέσα σου που όπως πολύ ωραία περιέγραψες. Κι αυτό γιατί όταν ήσουνα μικρούλα η μαμά σου δεν αναγνώρισε τις δικές σου θέσεις ανάγκες και συναισθήματα. Νιώθεις άσχημα όταν δεν κάνεις ότι λένε οι άλλοι γιατί ρυθμίστηκες ετσι. Αν δεν κάνεις ότι λένε οι άλλοι σε πιέζει μια εντολή που συνοδεύεται με αίσθημα ενοχής. Ειδικά οι άνθρωπο με ισχυρό εγώ σε δυαλυουν. Πως φτιάχνει. Καταρχάς με συνειδητοποίηση. Το ασυνείδητο να γίνει συνειδητό. 2ον. Με εδραίωση των θέλω σου και των αναγκών του εαυτού σου μέσα σου. Κάθε φορά ο εαυτός σου μέσα σου αντιδρά άκουσε τον. Ρώτα τον τι θέλει τι δεν θέλει. Αυτό που θα σου πει αυτό είναι. Πες το μέσα σου. Δέξου το. Έτσι θα σταματήσει η διαμάχη. Και σιγά σιγά θα φύγει το άγχος. Πρόσεξε πολύ μην τραυματιστεί το εγώ σου κι άλλο. Όσο για τους ψυχολόγους αυτό που παθαίνεις με τους φίλους σου πολύ εύκολα θα το πάθεις και ίσως πιο άγρια με τους ψυχολόγους. Οπότε θα κάνεις ότι σου που θα τους δίνεις όσα λεφτά θέλουν και θα γίνεις εύκολη λεία στα χέρια τους αν οι δικοί δεν έχουν λύσει τα δικά τους θέματα. Βρες έναν ψυχολόγο με ενσυναισθηση που θα μπορέσει να δει τις ανάγκες σου. Αλλιώς καντο μόνη σου για τον εαυτό σου. Ελπίζω να βοήθησα. Τα έχω περάσει και ξέρω. Μόνο όταν άρχισα να αναγνωρίζω τι; δικές μου ανάγκες μόνο όταν άρχισα να δικαίωνω εγώ ή ίδια τον εαυτό μου και να διατηρώ τη θέση μου μέσα μου άρχισα να συνερχομαι. Η θέση του άλλου μετράει πολύ για σένα. Χωρίς να το ξέρεις. Και σε χειραγωγει. Σε οτιδήποτε και για οτιδήποτε. Εγώ λοιπόν σου λέω ότι η θέση του άλλου δεν μετράει γιατί μόνη σου δεν μπορείς να το πεις στον εαυτό σου. Μόνο η θέση σου μετράει να ξέρεις. Μόνο!!!!! Ειλικρινά θέλω να είσαι καλά. Μου θύμησες εμένα πολύ.

----------


## Potnia

Επίσης δεν είναι σαν να μην μπορείς να το ελενξεις. Δεν μπορείς να το ελενξεις. Ο σκοπός όμως είναι να το ελενξεις. Να μην σε ορίζει αυτό που λέει ο άλλος. Γιατί έτσι όπως είσαι φτιαγμένη θα σε ορίζει και θα σε πιέζει. Δεν έχει σημασία η θέση του άλλου. Αυτό είναι το μυστικό. Γιατί θα γίνει πιο σοβαρό αν κάποιος σε στρέψει ενάντια του εαυτού σου. Να σου πει ότι δεν έχεις το δικαίωμα να υπάρχεις η ότι έχεις ευθύνη για τα συναισθήματα των άλλων. Και δεν θα μπορείς να ξεφύγεις ούτε από αυτό. Γιατί αυτό το ίδιο θα σε εγκλωβισει. Και θα υπακούσει πάλι χωρίς να θέλεις. Είναι λίγο απίστευτο αλλά είναι πραγματικότητα.

----------


## elis

Και που το ξερεισ αυτοσ που σ ειπε να μην υπαρχεισ οτι δεν εκανε προβολη πανω σου κι ασ ειναι γιατροσ κι ασ ειναι κι ο θεοσ εγω ξερω την αληθεια για το σεξ τισ γυναικεσ τουσ αντρεσ κλπ την αληθεια και την αληθεια δε στη λεει ο γιατροσ καταρχασ ο γιατροσ αν ειναι δεξιοσ πιστευει οτι αυτα τα στελνει ο θεοσ ο ελληνασ γιατροσ γτ ο γερμανοσ πιστευει στα φαρμακα γτ θελει να κυριαρχισει στον κοσμο αρα θεο εχει το χρημα τωρα ποιον να πιστεψεισ οποιον σε βολευει με οποιον περνασ καλυτερα αυτα

----------


## Potnia

Δεν κατάλαβα τίποτα από αυτά που έγραψες.

----------

